
GNU Typist - Bootvis
http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/
======
ramses0
I wish I had time to re-do the original (cyan) Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing.
The things I loved about it were:

* error analysis (ie: transposition errors, substitution errors, etc).

* finger-by-finger analysis

* lessons tailored to target speed

* metronome / rhytmic typing

It did a fantastic job of really analyzing and focusing on trouble spots, and
it did it back in 1982 or whatever. I think there's a gap / opening for this
sort of typing analysis backend that could be plugged in to some different
frontends.

in: Source Text + User Keystrokes + Microtimestamps

out: "analysis" + recommendations for future lessons / word lists.

There's so much cool algorithmic stuff you can do with an "analysis +
dictionary + markov chain lesson generation".

You really suck at xyz? Why let me generate an infinite pile of semi-nonsense
that is either word or letter-pair based and tests you on that portion.

------
ginko
I used this program to reteach myself touch typing a few years ago.

What I found annoying was the course's insistence on having to type two spaces
after the end of a sentence. This was a practice I've never heard of before
that and seemed to be pretty pointless with modern typeset software.

That's why I used sed to modify the tutorial files to only use one space after
a period.

~~~
tokenadult
That's a bad bug and the default should be changed. In publishing production
environments based on word-processing software, the default now is always to
have just one space after each period in a manuscript.

(Yeah, I learned to type under the old rule, but I am OLD, and no one learning
to type now should type more than one space after a period ending a sentence.)

~~~
dllthomas
To my mind the two-space rule still applies _when_ you are writing text to be
displayed in a mono-space font. Otherwise, one space, yes. This unfortunately
means you need different habits for the two environments, unless the software
compensates somehow.

~~~
podperson
Personally, I think the two space rule is simply bad. Writing text "to be
displayed in a mono-space font" confuses content with presentation.

~~~
dllthomas
If you're designing a system that will be displaying things in a monospace
font, making it automatically add additional spacing may be reasonable but
that is itself an application of the rule! If you're using an existing system
(or, say, laying out a poster in a monospace font), then the notion that "you
should ignore the rule because to do otherwise would be confusing content with
presentation" is a confusion of another kind.

One place I'm a bit torn is comments in code, but I think I come down on the
side that says "my editor shouldn't be trying to guess which comments are
simply paragraphs of text and which may have things I'm trying to line up -
monospace should work like monospace" and in this case you should be adding
two spaces for clarity.

------
ftwinnovations
As the founder AND developer behind two of the largest (maybe they are the
largest) free typing tutors on the net (<http://www.typingweb.com> and
<http://www.nitrotype.com>) I wanted to point out that there are more
enjoyable ways to learn to type now :)

And I built Nitro Type's real time game engine in Node, which I learned about
as an avid HN reader. Anyways happy holidays everyone.

~~~
belorn
Since both of your links are web services, they are not even comparable to GNU
typist, which one can run on ones own computer.

Are the webservice accessible when on a bus without internet connectivity? Is
it modifiable so one can customize it fit each personal need and requirements?
Is it discoverable for a school to certify that the program is teaching
correctly? Can it be certified, under legal liability, as to be safe?

On all of those, neither of the web services can say Yes on those questions.
This is a fact when dealing with webservices. On other hand, GNU Typist can be
run even when one is without internet connectivity. It can be customized to
fit the exact need of a pupil. It can be verified to teach correctly, and can
be certified under legal liability to be safe. It can also be verifiable shown
as not storing any logs on who is using the tool.

~~~
Maro
I downvoted you.

All the OP really said was

> I wanted to point out that there are more enjoyable ways to learn to type
> now :)

But you went off on a rant about using it offline and customization and
certification and "facts" about web services.

Chill!

~~~
belorn
I did go a bit over the top there, and to that Im sorry. My tone was
unfriendly and below the expected standards for comments.

The OP presented the two webservices as replacement tutor software. Even if
one is only showcasing a replacement as "more fun", other aspects of the
software still matters. If the only aspect one cares about is how fun the
software is, there are plenty of games with no tutoring features at all but
which has plenty of funness. Thus a replacement tutor software need to be
viewed with all its aspects in mind, including customization and always online
requirements. Thus while funness is an important factor when selecting which
tutor software to use in education, I in my somewhat humble opinion, consider
customization as a vast more important feature.

------
runlevel1
Why is it that GNU Project pages so rarely have screen shots?

Here are a few images of GNU Typist in action:

<http://imgur.com/a/ahjuo>

~~~
xorgar831
"asdf lkj;" brings back memories of the tutorial I used to learn how to type
with, on an actual typewriter.

------
michaelfeathers
I've avoided learning touch typing because a few people I know who learned it
early have RSIs now. I know my sample size is low and I have no scientific
evidence, but the concern has been just enough to keep me from pursuing it
over the years.

~~~
ebiester
Most of the damage I did to my wrist was through hunt and peck. You have to
think about ergonomics and treat your wrists right, touch or not.

------
Compulsed
I've been changing my typing style ever since I was 16 and I really haven't
fond one I've particularly liked(19 now).

I've gone from two fingers, to five(asdf gjhk) to (asdf hjkl). Changing is a
painful process as I have to retrain my entire brain to have different fingers
touch different keys. This starts up a slow process, then eventually I get to
the same speed that I used to with the other method and in some cases surpass
the quickness.

What this is suggesting is that your fingers should be on the home keys (asdf
hkl;), noting the pointer is on h and not j.

Is that the typical/best way of typing or just some preference some people
have? Seeing as I can't seem to pass 80wpm with what ever method I try and
follow(Haven't tried the suggesting method yet).

Also what home keys do you have your fingers on, how long have you been doing
it and what's your average WPM?

------
reirob
I just discovered this program and immediately installed and tried it out. I
do not like the fact that backspace seems not to work correctly after when
mistyping a letter. It is strange as well having 2 spaces at the end of
phrases. I would like a nice typing tutor program for the Unix console.

Some months ago I discovered the program "Klavaro". It exists for Linux and
Windows (and maybe others). I quite like its behavior when typing the text,
including handling typing errors.

Update: I just discovered, that I judged too quickly. The behavior seems to
depend on lessons. For example in Lesson V19/3 there is text that you just
overwrite. And when making errors you can come back with the backspace.

~~~
progrock
The speed tests don't require correcting mistakes by backspacing like the
accuracy ones.

I like Klavaro, but it has a couple of annoying bugs. One is the text entry
box doesn't actually follow quite what you are typing.

------
tryke
These "features" clearly spell out the author's priorities:

\- free software

\- multiple languages and keyboard layouts

\- interpreted language for lessons

There is no mention of teaching methods, kid-friendliness, or any other
feature that one would use to compare against Mavis Beacon.

------
kamaal
I never spent specific time learning typing. I learned typing almost
instinctively while working at the call center. Well I didn't even realize I
had learned typing, it was the same feeling while I was learning to ride the
bicycle. One fine day I just realized I was riding the bicycle. It was like a
'aha' moment.

I think it what led to learning type(and type quickly) was the call centers
quick back to back calls. I had to take notes, solve problems and sometime
ship products to some address. It was not possible to do all that unless you
learned to type quickly. It just happened one fine day I was just typing, and
I realized I was doing that without looking at the keyboard.

It has helped me greatly as a programmer as I don't have to constantly shift
my attention to looking at the keyboard every 5 seconds. I can type code at
the speed of thought, simply as though my fingers are just dancing on the
keyboards like an expert pianist would play at a symphony.

Sometimes the best thing that can happen to you is to be in a tough situation.
You will(find a way to) learn things, and you will just make it happen.

------
cryowaffle
Just got this from macports ("port install gtypist") and I really struggled
with it using the HOME position. I can type about 105-110 WPM (typeracer.com)
but I don't use the HOME position like gtypist wants you to. My default finger
position is:

Left hand: sdfv Right hand: njkl

Anyone else?

~~~
eddie_the_head
Where did you learn to type like that?

~~~
cryowaffle
It's more comfortable that way. The HOME position causes my wrists to be
running parallel to each other unless I stretch my pointer finger. With the
position I use all my fingers are comfortably curved. But to answer your
question I was not formally taught to type -- I assume most people aren't
formally taught to type. You just do it more and more and more until you have
no need to get any faster.

------
zandomatter
I learned typing using Sierra's Spooky typing [1]

Pretty great for the time.

[1]
[http://www.sierrachest.com/index.php?a=g&id=429&fld=...](http://www.sierrachest.com/index.php?a=g&id=429&fld=g&gconf=1)

------
wpnx
Seems neat, I'd love to try it out.

Am I the only one having a tough time installing this on osx though? No fink
package available for osx >10.6. Installing from sources complains about
ncursesw lib missing.

------
anon_d
I love this program, I and I've been using it very heavily for years.

------
cms07
Why is this being submitted now? This is not recent.

~~~
michaelhoffman
The guidelines say that good posts are: "Anything that good hackers would find
interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to
reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity."

Don't see anything there about things having to be "recent."

~~~
gnu8
Hacker _News_.

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
News is defined as either newly received _or_ noteworthy.

